# Your favorite Clean pedal, go:



## Dan0h (Oct 22, 2022)

Lots of us use a boost or always on pedal to either warm up or massage our clean tone into perfection. I’m curious what are some of the favorites around here. Or do you just let your amp do the work.


----------



## szukalski (Oct 22, 2022)

Chop Shop, Simulcast, gain down low both work for me. 

Aion Meridian is also pretty good with the exciter part of it. 

Or any low gain pedal with the guitar volume down.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 22, 2022)

Sweet, I have the chop shop almost complete. Excited to hear it. Love the simulcast as a clean pedal.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 22, 2022)

EQ.


----------



## Cvoxdog (Oct 22, 2022)

I really like the fender engager boost.


----------



## spi (Oct 22, 2022)

I use the Secret Preamp.  I bought it long before ppcb offered it, but now you can get it as the Clandestine.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 22, 2022)

Boss CS-2 or Powerboost/Overdriver with the gain off.


----------



## Passinwind (Oct 22, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Lots of us use a boost or always on pedal to either warm up or massage our clean tone into perfection. I’m curious what are some of the favorites around here. *Or do you just let your amp do the work.*


Yep.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 22, 2022)

Robert didn’t name it Transcendence for nothin…

About as close to transparency, in all the ways, (if that’s really what you want) as I’ve found.


----------



## jimilee (Oct 22, 2022)

uhhmm tuner?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 22, 2022)

Although I feel ^^that way about the Transcendence, I’ve been noticing that sometimes with mod pedals, if I want the sound as ”clean” as possible, I prefer the Andromeda Deluxe, with very low drive, to it. (This is with mod pedals after them.)


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 22, 2022)

BD2 with the gain down. Pick lightly and it’s lovely and clean but set it so that it breaks up a bit when you dig in. I keep trying to take it off my board but it just works too well for me.


----------



## scheffehcs (Oct 22, 2022)

Similar to the BD-2, the OD-3 sounds great with the gain down. Recently built the Aion, hope to see a PPCB board too.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 22, 2022)

Buffer. Cleanest tone ever.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 22, 2022)

Guitar volume rolled way down but bring the level back up with a full range (not treble boost) rangemaster type circuit


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 22, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Buffer. Cleanest tone ever.


I am experiencing that even though buffers don’t make tone they sure do change the tone of pedals downstream from them. Specifically today, my Pro-10 came to life drastically after putting a 2n5088 type buffer in front of it vs the Klon buffer I had in front of it. I need to do a rabbit hole dive on how different buffers cause differences down stream. It can’t be 100% about impedance which such drastic changes.


----------



## iamjackslackof (Oct 23, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Guitar volume rolled way down but bring the level back up with a full range (not treble boost) rangemaster type circuit


I've never thought about doing this. How do you use it in practice, since it seems like it would restrict how you can use your volume pot. I'm gonna have to try this sometime.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 23, 2022)

About 10 different boosts that I've built that make my rotation hahaha. Currently my absolute fave is my Echo Foxtrot booster.


----------



## almondcity (Oct 23, 2022)

Call me crazy but I use the EQD White Light at very low gain as a slight enhancer


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 23, 2022)

iamjackslackof said:


> I've never thought about doing this. How do you use it in practice, since it seems like it would restrict how you can use your volume pot. I'm gonna have to try this sometime.


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 23, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're asking


I’m thinking you just control the volume with the full-range rangemaster pedal? I don’t see how that would affect practice since aren’t you just bringing the level back to the guitar’s typical output?


----------



## Fingolfen (Oct 23, 2022)

Power Boost with the gain down is one of my faves, but I'm experimenting...


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 23, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> I’m thinking you just control the volume with the full-range rangemaster pedal? I don’t see how that would affect practice since aren’t you just bringing the level back to the guitar’s typical output?


Yes


----------



## cdwillis (Oct 23, 2022)

I've built a couple Arrows clones that are now some of my favorite clean boosts. They really make everything sound better. They cut a small amount of bass (nothing like a tube screamer) so it can help tighten up your sound. If I want a fuller boost I use this op amp booster I made based on a Mr Black Boost Tiger.


----------



## Funnel (Oct 23, 2022)

I have used the ggg stratoblaster boost for a clean tone. I really enjoyed how it polished the guitar tone.  It was a telecaster with single coils, so take that into account. I got rid of that pedal so I could build more pedals. Now I use the byoc 5 knob comp. the ratio set from 9:00-13:00 and tone control dialed in just enough to cut some of the excess loose bass. Set this way I can get a fantastic clean sound that keeps the dynamics of my pick attack


----------



## Fingolfen (Oct 23, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> I've built a couple Arrows clones that are now some of my favorite clean boosts. They really make everything sound better. They cut a small amount of bass (nothing like a tube screamer) so it can help tighten up your sound. If I want a fuller boost I use this op amp booster I made based on a Mr Black Boost Tiger.


I just got my first Arrow clone together... for a simple one-knob pedal, I'm really liking it so far... still waiting on the enclosure, though...


----------



## HamishR (Oct 23, 2022)

I rarely use boosters, although might if a band happens. But I really like the Broadcast, Dark Esbat and Colorsound OD as boosts. They all have their strengths. The Dark Esbat (Iommi boost) is just killer for pushing an OD into scary places. The Broadcast is all old school treble boosty goodness and the Colorsound is fun.


----------

